
CppCon 2019: Bjarne Stroustrup “C++20: C++ at 40” - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ij0YNkFUs
======
DoingIsLearning
I get a 404 for the github page linked on the video? (to read the presentation
slides)

[https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2019](https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2019)

~~~
pjmlp
Usually the slides only get uploaded after the conference, so I guess it is
still not ready.

~~~
DoingIsLearning
I see thanks.

